# Paint



## MrGrumpy (2 May 2022)

What’s your go to quality paint for walls and ceilings ? Ceilings for me has been Johnstone Covaplus Matt white. Walls in most cases depends on the colour choice for white iD use the above . In some cases I’ve used Farrow and Ball not cheap but covers really well.


----------



## Tom... (3 May 2022)

Little Greene - Intelligent Matt Emulsion for us.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2022)

All I'll say is refuse to allow your kids to have dark coloured walls. Despite my saying it will be a mare when daughter changes her mind.... 5 coats of white and we covered the purple.

Always find paint a bit of a gamble TBH. Even good names are sometimes rubbish. Leyland Trade for basic colours.


----------



## Hicky (3 May 2022)

We've used Dulux Easycare due to having a baby a 13y/o and spaniels. Patchy quality(if you get a good tub it goes on well and is robust).....peels if any wall paper paste get on it.


----------



## Electric_Andy (3 May 2022)

Never had much problem with paint, but I did use Dulux bathroom (in the bathroom). It is fantastic for mould and moisture resistance, and things like toothpaste can be wiped off easily. I will probbaly use that in by bedrooms when I can be bothered to decorate, as the stuff used before (Crown I think) does not seem to hold up on the surface. I've got mould coming on nearly all of the ceilings, and whilst this may be a ventilation issue, I do not have a single mark in the bathroom


----------



## Profpointy (3 May 2022)

I've posted this before but I was told a good trick by an industrial chemist who had, I think, worked on paint at some point. Pick up the tins and compare the weight. At least for white paint the heavier can has more titanium dioxide than the lighter one which has more water. You want to spend money on pigment rather than water. Dunno if it also applies to coloured paints but I would expect so


----------



## Twizit (3 May 2022)

Always tend to use Dulux trade range. Yes more expensive than standard stuff but always found it gives v good coverage, goes on really well and leaves a good finish.


----------

